# Can you scan an amiibo card more than once?



## thisistian (Dec 4, 2016)

So, if I scanned an amiibo card and have the villager moved in for a while, then decide to rebuild my town, can I still use that amiibo card for my new town?

Thanks


----------



## papyrus (Dec 4, 2016)

Yep, you can scan them endlessly.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes plus the 16 villager cycle doesn't count!


----------



## thisistian (Dec 4, 2016)

Nanako said:


> Yes plus the 16 villager cycle doesn't count!



What's the 16-villager cycle may I ask?


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 4, 2016)

thisistian said:


> What's the 16-villager cycle may I ask?



If someone leave your town, you can't invite them back right away. Instead, you need to wait until there are 16 different villager move in and out of your town.


----------



## Orieii (Dec 4, 2016)

I do it all the time since I only own 2 amiibo cards xD


----------



## Decomposed (Dec 4, 2016)

papyrus said:


> Yep, you can scan them endlessly.



Technically, the little chips in the cards/amiibos only have 10,000-15,000 scans, so it is limited. However, if you scanned it twice a day every day, it would be 13 years before the chip quit working, lol.


----------



## smolfriskeh (Dec 4, 2016)

Decomposed said:


> Technically, the little chips in the cards/amiibos only have 10,000-15,000 scans, so it is limited. However, if you scanned it twice a day every day, it would be 13 years before the chip quit working, lol.



How do you know this?


----------



## Orieii (Dec 4, 2016)

Decomposed said:


> Technically, the little chips in the cards/amiibos only have 10,000-15,000 scans, so it is limited. However, if you scanned it twice a day every day, it would be 13 years before the chip quit working, lol.



Oh, really? The more you know xD


----------



## Decomposed (Dec 4, 2016)

smolfriskeh said:


> How do you know this?



It's just knowing how NFC chips work. 

In general, consumer standard NFC chips, which are the chips Nintendo puts in their Amiibos, have a lifespan of 10,000-15,000 reads/writes; YMMV. Industry standard NFC chips have 100,000 read/writes. Chips with a longer lifespan are very expensive, and I doubt Nintendo included ~$40 USD NFC chips in their ~$13 USD Amiibo products. 

Your NFC Reader will undoubtedly die before your NFC chips do.

Here is a link to a typically used, Chinese-made, consumer standard NFC chip. It's easily assumed these (or something similar to these) are the chips Nintendo uses for their Amiibos. They have a read/write cycle of 10,000 and will store data for 10 years.


----------



## smolfriskeh (Dec 4, 2016)

Decomposed said:


> It's just knowing how NFC chips work.
> 
> In general, consumer standard NFC chips, which are the chips Nintendo puts in their Amiibos, have a lifespan of 10,000-15,000 reads/writes; YMMV. Industry standard NFC chips have 100,000 read/writes. Chips with a longer lifespan are very expensive, and I doubt Nintendo included ~$40 USD NFC chips in their ~$13 USD Amiibo products.
> 
> ...


Ohhh! c: that's so cool! Thank you so much!


----------

